# i didnt go to the gym for a week



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 16, 2010)

when i went back this week i felt like i had more energy and was stronger? did my body simply need more rest?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like it. How long had you been training before you took that week off?


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 16, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Sounds like it. How long had you been training before you took that week off?



atleast 3 months straight

i take weekends off


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 16, 2010)

I think taking a week off after 3 months is a very good idea. I take at least a week off every time I switch routines, which is generally every 3 months.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 16, 2010)

I was down from an achilles tendon injury for like 10 days one time. Going into the injury I was running 3 miles in like 27 minutes, working out on bench with like 185lbs. (I do 10 reps) and working out on deads with like 225. I was disappointed I couldnt lift or especially run for those 10 days. My first day back I ran 3 miles in 22 minutes, worked out with 215 on bench and 265 on deads. Guess my body needed the break also.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2010)

Recovery is a major part of "training". Also if your training schedule doesn't include some sort of cycling or deload period to help support an ongoing schedule, some time off is even more valuable.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

i have not missed a workout in over 2 yrs. never. i cant do it. but i think i may need a 2 day break lol.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> i have not missed a workout in over 2 yrs. never. i cant do it. but i think i may need a 2 day break lol.



Nothing to laugh about.  The wise and well trained know the importance of regular deloads and rest cycles.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 16, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> when i went back this week i felt like i had more energy and was stronger? did my body simply need more rest?



I think you've seen the answers.  To make a long story short.  Yes. 

Not only the rest and recuperation but also the resulting carb and nutrient uploading helps.  Lets not forget about the central nervous system.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I think you've seen the answers.  To make a long story short.  Yes.
> 
> Not only the rest and recuperation but also the resulting carb and nutrient uploading helps.  Lets not forget about the central nervous system.



The CNS is overlooked by so many. I'm trying to teach my friend about that, but he can't get passed "well my muscles aren't sore so why can't I keep training?"


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

With one exception, I've come back stronger after a break of a week or two.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> With one exception, I've come back stronger after a break of a week or two.



Same. All of my deloading phases, except one or two, (which I usually do one week at a time) have resulted in minor muscle and strength gains.

Of course, the muscle gains are probably just water weight from carb loading  ...whatever! big is good!


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 17, 2010)

CNS recovery is really beneficial.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Same. All of my deloading phases, except one or two, (which I usually do one week at a time) have resulted in minor muscle and strength gains.
> 
> Of course, the muscle gains are probably just water weight from carb loading  ...whatever! big is good!



I'm not so certain.  I eat a shitty diet and still came back stronger.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm not so certain.  I eat a shitty diet and still came back stronger.



What's your diet like? Do you track your macros?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> What's your diet like? Do you track your macros?



saywhatnow?

I don't track shit.  I'm still working on my two big goals: eating healthy food (beef, chicken, whole rice, carrots, etc.) and not eating food just because it's there.

When it comes to food, I'm all messed up.  It comes from starving daily as a child.  Yeah, I know, somebody call the whambulance...


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> when i went back this week i felt like i had more energy and was stronger? did my body simply need more rest?



Probably.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't track shit.  I'm still working on my two big goals: eating healthy food (beef, chicken, whole rice, carrots, etc.) and not eating food just because it's there.



Good call. A lot of guys just eat everything in sight. I used to be one, lol. Portion control makes a world of difference.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Good call. A lot of guys just eat everything in sight. I used to be one, lol. Portion control makes a world of difference.



The nice thing about eating healthy is that you can more in volume.


----------



## oliolioli (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like ... as your training 5 days a week your test level is constantly below normal... a week off every few months is probably the way forward...

Plus when i have a rest week and i go back i FEEL better in my training


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> The CNS is overlooked by so many. I'm trying to teach my friend about that, but he can't get passed "well my muscles aren't sore so why can't I keep training?"




Phineas, do you have any research or info you can point me too to back up the CNS statement? I would really like to understand how that works. I'm not arguing, just want to learn. I don't believe I've heard of that before. I'm guessing it's more PNS than CNS because your muscles aren't really innervated by the CNS. Or at least it's both systems. I know during the first 4-6 weeks of beginning training for a newbie or someone after a very long time off most strength gains come from neuromuscular improvements which is mostly improvements in frequency of firing and improving the number of motor units that fire. That makes perfect sense to me. But how your nervous system (CNS and/or PNS) need time off I don't understand. I could maybe see it if your routine doesn't change, but not if you continually change your workout.


Edit: I've found some info. Most of the articles on regular sites were B.S. in that they obviously were trying to explain something they didn't understand. A good part of them would have got an F in a basic exercise phys class because of the numerous errors in basic anatomy. The little research I found pointed to symptoms not in the muscles, but in general well-being. Feeling tired, un-motivated etc. Part of what I found could be solved nutritionally and  with a well designed program. I'm still looking for more real info and not B.S. passed down if you have any you can point me too.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2010)

returnofthdragon said:


> Phineas, do you have any research or info you can point me too to back up the CNS statement? I would really like to understand how that works. I'm not arguing, just want to learn. I don't believe I've heard of that before. I'm guessing it's more PNS than CNS because your muscles aren't really innervated by the CNS. Or at least it's both systems. I know during the first 4-6 weeks of beginning training for a newbie or someone after a very long time off most strength gains come from neuromuscular improvements which is mostly improvements in frequency of firing and improving the number of motor units that fire. That makes perfect sense to me. But how your nervous system (CNS and/or PNS) need time off I don't understand. I could maybe see it if your routine doesn't change, but not if you continually change your workout.
> 
> 
> Edit: I've found some info. Most of the articles on regular sites were B.S. in that they obviously were trying to explain something they didn't understand. A good part of them would have got an F in a basic exercise phys class because of the numerous errors in basic anatomy. The little research I found pointed to symptoms not in the muscles, but in general well-being. Feeling tired, un-motivated etc. Part of what I found could be solved nutritionally and  with a well designed program. I'm still looking for more real info and not B.S. passed down if you have any you can point me too.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/73502-neural-factors-fatigue-how-manage-them.html

Plenty of references in that article that you can google as well, but your likely to only get the abstracts.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

iam not overtraining, i just love to train i cant help it. i cant go more than 2 days or iam misserable. but iam not fatigued at all, i have never been one to not train. to each is own. but i would rather be where my life is at then home. i love the atomosphere, iron banging, all of it. i feel guilty if i miss just one workout. i do have weeks where ill go heavy one wk then very, very light the next. but i would no if i was overtraining. i still get excited about thinking about my next workout and thats after i eat and leave the gym i cant wait to get back there. i never in all this time lost the excitement of training. i know in my heart you guys are right but iam severly addicted to working out. more its a obsession. ill have to take a wk off in the yr or so but for now iam still making gains.


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> With one exception, I've come back stronger after a break of a week or two.



Ditto. Every so often I have to take an extra day off to recouperate.

I have been learning over the years to listen better to my body, and if that means putting my ego in park and taking an extra day off or going lighter for that day then I'll swallow my pride and do that.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 20, 2010)

Absolutely! I always take a 1-week break after 8 weeks of training. I just got off my 1-week break on Monday, went to the gym, and feel great!

You'd think that you would be weaker but just the opposite is true. As long as you continue your diet and you eat enough calories during your time off to preserve your muscle mass you will come back rested and ready to lift.

Your body has time to fully recover and repair your connective tissue.





THE_BROSKI said:


> when i went back this week i felt like i had more energy and was stronger? did my body simply need more rest?


----------

